# DT-4/DT-6



## nicdicarlo (Feb 17, 2008)

Has anyone used these rapala crankbaits yet? I picked up a DT-4 in a shad color for river smallie use and a DT-6 in a nice sunfish color for lake largies. I like their small profile. They also have a nice finish, especially the sunny pattern. If anyone has any thoughts on these baits let me know. Thanks guys.


----------



## redbug (Feb 17, 2008)

I haven't used the dt4 or 6 yet but I am a huge fan of the dt baits. I use the dt10 and 16 all the time when fishing deep structure.
they are a fish catching lure.. 
I have found that my hook up rate increases when I change the rear hooks i have been using the sure set hooks on the rear.
good luck with them 

Wayne


----------



## slim357 (Feb 17, 2008)

I have, never have had much luck with any rapala these are no different for me.


----------



## Nickk (Feb 17, 2008)

they have good action, I didn't use them much last year but I hooked a monster freshwater drum on a DT-6 bluegill; too bad it was a bass tournament.

I've had a good history with Rapala lures, in fact I've done better with Rapala lipless c-baits than with Rattletraps.


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 17, 2008)

I like the DT series cranks and I am a crankbait junkie. The action I feel is more responsive than other brands.


----------



## Gamefisher (Feb 17, 2008)

Won a DT-6 from Jim last fall, proceded to loose it in the Delaware river after about 5 casts


----------



## little anth (Feb 17, 2008)

lol ive seen them and they look good but im not a big crank fisher so i dident get em


----------



## shamoo (Feb 17, 2008)

I use the dt series when I crank in anything deeper than 3 ft. of water above that I use Manns baby1 minus and I picked up Manns waker. Ive caught bass and shad on the dt series, a good bait.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 17, 2008)

Gamefisher said:


> Won a DT-6 from Jim last fall, proceded to loose it in the Delaware river after about 5 casts



But they were five nice casts

You should have swam in after it! The water was at least 45* that day!


----------



## Pont (Feb 18, 2008)

The DT series are good baits, however the only downfall on them is the lip tend to break off to easy. Not as easy as the bandit flat max but... I've still come back with just the lip on those baits more than I like. Its funny cause I haven't had that issue with the shad raps and fat raps.


----------



## Jim (Feb 18, 2008)

Pont said:


> The DT series are good baits, however the only downfall on them is the lip tend to break off to easy. Not as easy as the bandit flat max but... I've still come back with just the lip on those baits more than I like. Its funny cause I haven't had that issue with the shad raps and fat raps.



Same here!  

And I will admit it happens even if you do not hit rocks or branches.


----------



## Icefisher15 (Mar 10, 2008)

The DT-4 is one of the best smallie cranks that i use where i fish most, caught my biggest smallie ever on a dt-4 craw color, great for bouncing of rocks.


----------



## BlueWaterLED (Mar 18, 2008)

These are the only cranks I use. I have some DT-10's also. I actually buy them in bulk and send them straight to the custom painter, he puts three coats on there and they look like nobody elses. 

These baits are easy to throw a mile and they run true. I have had people tell me they come apart at the bill, but I think these guys are fishing on the rocks.

I have had the x-raps do this. If you have this happen, I would send it to rapala and I'd bet they send you two to replace it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 18, 2008)

BlueWaterLED said:


> I have had the x-raps do this. If you have this happen, I would send it to rapala and I'd bet they send you two to replace it.



Nope - just sent another one back and they just send you one (1) new one, no more.

I just returned another Husky Jerk that snapped


----------



## asinz (Mar 21, 2008)

nicdicarlo said:


> Has anyone used these rapala crankbaits yet? I picked up a DT-4 in a shad color for river smallie use and a DT-6 in a nice sunfish color for lake largies. I like their small profile. They also have a nice finish, especially the sunny pattern. If anyone has any thoughts on these baits let me know. Thanks guys.




Just got the DT6 in the silver color and caught 2 LM and 1 hybrid first day using it so I got no complaints.


----------

